
Where are people's smiles? - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/simone-brunozzi/where-are-people-smiles-161be50f494e#.5cfjx0ypr
======
f_allwein
This is also a central question in Sigmund Freud's "Society and its
discontents": why are we not happy despite all the technological progress? His
answer, if I remember, is that because of this progress, we had to repress our
primitive instincts. Worth a read anyway:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilization_and_Its_Discont...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilization_and_Its_Discontents)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks! Surely worth a reading.

------
yhdiwo99
I always applaud Americans for free smile and usually not-so-grumpy-face. To
me, Americans appear very calm and not stressed. I am Indian by ethnicity and
I see thar 9 out 10 Indians carrying grumpy or scorned face (aka bitch face).

I want to know from fellow Americans, what makes you so calm? How can you be
so relaxed all the time?

Ironically, so called diversity favouring states such as California are carry
most homogeneous groupism in communities. Try making friends in liberal states
and see how hard it is.

~~~
steanne
women are TAUGHT to smile whether they're feeling it or not. men will actually
yell at me on the street if i'm not smiling when they think i should be. it's
not something to be applauded, it's oppressive.

